# Sitzkissen für PC-Stuhl



## Noofuu (9. Mai 2019)

*Sitzkissen für PC-Stuhl*

Hallo zusammen, 

Wollte hier mal fragen ob jemand ein Sitzkissen oder ähnlichen für seinen Stuhl nutzt, mir ist mein Noble Chairs Icon ehrlich gesagt viel zu hart und ich bezweifel doch stark das er mit der Zeit weicher wird.
Habe auf Amazon viele Sitzkissen gesehen, aber die Bewertungen sind immer so durchwachsen bzw haben sie zwar gute Sterne aber hier und da wird dann geschrieben das sie schnell Platt sind und man dann wieder der Stuhl spürt :/

Sowas hier: feela.(R) Orthopaedisches Sitzkissen zur Entlastung von Bandscheiben und gegen Rueckenschmerzen - Ergonomisches Sitzkissen fuer Buerostuhl I Rollstuhl sowie Steissbein-Entlastung inkl. E-Book (Schwarz): Amazon.de: Amazon.de

oder

Amazon.de: Salosan Orthopaedisches Viscoelastisches-Gelschaum-Sitzkissen, Druckentlastungskissen fuer

Ich möchte wieder weicher und bequemer Sitzen, aber ungern meinen Noble Chair abgeben da die Qualität ansich doch sehr gut ist, für die Armlenen habe ich mir schon was gekauft was ganz gut ist könnte besser sein aber ist erstmal ok: Arm-Eaz Armlehnen Polster fuer Buerostuhl und Spielstuhl, Memory-Schaum Arbeitsplatz Schreibtischstuhl Armlehnen Kissen fuer Ellenbogen Komfort: Amazon.de: Buerobedarf & Schreibwaren


----------



## kero81 (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sitzkissen PC Stuhl*

Soll es eins mit RGB sein?!  Ich würde mir einfach n KIssen kaufen und testen wie es deinem Po gefällt. Wobei ich mich gerade frage warum diese Gaming Stühle so teuer sind, wenn sie dann doch nicht sooo gut sind...


----------



## fipS09 (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sitzkissen PC Stuhl*



kero81 schrieb:


> Wobei ich mich gerade frage warum diese Gaming Stühle so teuer sind, wenn sie dann doch nicht sooo gut sind...


Vermutlich weil das stark subjektiv ist  Die Polsterung sollte generell weder zu weich noch zu hart sein, hängt aber natürlich vom Gewicht und den persönlichen Vorlieben ab.


----------



## Noofuu (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sitzkissen PC Stuhl*

Ja das mit den Gaming Stühlen ist so eine Sache, nun jetzt habe ich den zufrieden bin ich nicht wirklich wegen der Härte.
Bin auch schon am Überlegen ob ich einen anderen Kaufen soll aber auch hier null Plan, und in meiner nähe gibt es leider keinen Laden mit Stühlen :/

Ich selbst bin 1,80m und wiege 75KG , ich bekomme den Stuhl nicht weich 

Worauf Sitzt ihr denn so ?


----------



## fipS09 (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sitzkissen PC Stuhl*

Ich sitze auf einem Ikea Volmar, würde den mit 1,80 und 80kg aber auch eher in die Kategorie Hart einstufen. Wenn du nicht zufrieden bist solltest du aufjedenfall nicht anfangen mit Kissen oder ähnlichem zu arbeiten sondern das Teil zurückschicken, genau für sowas gibt es ja das Fernabsatzgesetz.
Ist zwar nervig 3mal zu bestellen, aber für den Preis solltest du schon zufrieden sein


----------



## moonlive (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sitzkissen PC Stuhl*



Noofuu schrieb:


> Worauf Sitzt ihr denn so ?



Im Schneidersitz auf dem Boden, dazu ein Stuhlkissen mit Baumwollfüllung.
Nicht gerade bequem.

Ist es wegen der materialermüdung von dem PU-Schaum? Ich hab damals (bei einem Sofa war das) 3Jahre später genauso gedacht: "Durchgesessen! einfach Kissen obendrauf und gut?" Das Problem ist das sich dadurch die Sitzergonomie verändert.
Man Sitzt halt gute 4-8cm höher das macht einiges aus. Weil die Rückenlehne dann auch nicht mehr stimmt. Im Endeffekt sitz man nicht besser darauf.
Deswegen ist mein Kissen aufn Boden gewandert und das Sofa verschwunden.
Es gibt Polsterer, die könnten einen neue Polsterung draufmachen. Das kostet dann aber auch.

Oder ist dir der Stuhl zu hart? dann musst du nur ganz lange daraufsitzen. Nach ein paar Jahren gibt das schon nach und wird weicher. Stell ihn im Sommer in die Sonne damit das Matrial Heiß wird. Leg für ein paar wochen 50kg Zementsäcke darauf.
Wie ist das eigentlich mit"Langzeit-gebrauch" bei so NobleDX Chairs? Halten die ihre ++10 Jahre? 
Ich bin irgendwie nach der Suche nach so einem Sessel zu Opa's Zeiten, Das die Qualität umsolänger man darauf sitzt das sie nur umsobesser wird.


----------



## Noofuu (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sitzkissen PC Stuhl*

Ich hatte früher mal einen günstigen Chefsessel der war deutlich bequemer aber wie das so ist mit dem Günstig hat sich dort das Kunstleder verabschiedet. 
Den Stuhl habe ich nun schon zu lange um ihn wieder zurück zu schicken, ich würde ihn verkaufen gibt immer jemanden der so einen sucht für weniger 

Meist muss man den Versand für das zurück schicken übernehmen , dabei kommt man dann auch schnell in ein Minus Geschäft  gerade bei Stühlen, habe vor kurzem einen "Ergonomischen" Stuhl bei Amazon bestellt und ausprobiert war leider auch nichts, die Sitzfläche war zwar weich aber so weich das man auf der Platte gesessen hat nach kurzer Zeit. 
Und das Problem mit Amazon sind mittlerweile die Fake Rezessionen...

Den Couchmaster habe ich auch schon Ausprobiert aber das ist nichts für mich viel zu umständlich mit dem großen Brett , und alles doch sehr wackelig auf dem sofa :/


----------



## Plasmadampfer (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sitzkissen PC Stuhl*

Ich habe solch einen 249 Euro Bürostuhl in Echtleder seit 2009 von Staples. Vor drei Jahren ging die Gasdruckfeder kaputt, die ich für 11,75 € neu bekam in der Bucht. All meine Freunde sagen, wo hast Du den Stuhl her, da sitzt man wenigstens mal richtig gut drauf. Ich war wegen Edding Stiften die Tage bei Staples und es gibt ein Nachfolgemodel, falls meiner mal den Geist aufgibt. Da mein Stuhl aber noch gut ist und ich gar kein Sofa habe, möchte ich meinen Stuhl nicht missen. Ich gucke auch damit aufm EIZO und VU+ Fernsehen.

Mal sehen, ob ich ihn gerade online finde...leider nicht. Ich habe von den Amerikanern im Büro einen 3.500,- EURO Bürostuhl und im Auto Recaro SItz mit Belüftung usw.. Einfach mal bei Staples vorbei schauen, Chefsessel mit hoher Lehne, zum Fernseh gucken, knochen auf den Tisch und Vu+ FB in der Hand. Also ich repariere den auch selbst wieder.
Das Fusskreuz habe ich schonmal neu satiniert bei Dämpferkartuschenwechsel mit Schleifmopp von Klingsporn, edeles Aluminium


----------



## Noofuu (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sitzkissen PC Stuhl*

Wie ist denn die genaue Bezeichnung deines Echtleders Bürostuhl , von Staples selbst gibt es ein paar ?


----------



## INU.ID (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sitzkissen für PC-Stuhl*

Ich hab mir mal im Sonderposten-Markt (oder war es ein Roller?) so ein (bzw. 2) Sitzkissen gekauft welches im Angebot war. Gekostet hatte es meine ich 2-3€, ist ca. 40cm x 40cm groß, und frisch gewaschen und getrocknet ca. 5-6cm dick (also wirklich dick!). Gefüllt ist es mit bunten "Schaumstoff-Schnitzeln" (hatte mal eines falsch gewaschen, da ging es seitlich etwas auf^^). Egal wie lange man da drauf sitzt, es bleibt selbst bei kräftig gebauten Erwachsenen (wenn man aufgestanden ist) immer mindestens ca. 2-3cm dick - was reicht um selbst nach X-Tagen noch nichts vom eigentlichen Stuhl zu spüren. Bzw. egal wie lange man da drauf sitzt, es sackt einfach nicht weiter ein.

Teurere Sitzkissen würde ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht kaufen. Ich habe zwei Kissen zum wechseln während eines im Wasch ist, aber selbst wenn man es noch weicher mag, und lieber auf 2 Kissen sitzt (also 4 Kissen bräuchte), sollten diese mMn nicht mehr als 10-12€ kosten. Aber klar, man kann natürlich auch 50€ oder 100€ für irgendwelche "orthopädischen" Sitzkissen ausgeben. ^^


----------



## Noofuu (11. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sitzkissen für PC-Stuhl*

naja es sind ja nicht 50-100€ sondern 29 oder 36€  Aber wenn der Stuhl schon dafür sorgt das man schmerzen im Rücken bekommt... ich weiß halt nicht :/

Ich finde viele Chefsessel Leider alle Kunstleder und ich möchte jetzt auch nicht unbedingt 500-600€ für einen Stuhl zahlen.

Der hier ist Interessant https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0...0da5d6ead8c&pf_rd_r=EDHHM0JZX7EQV4PVRJ64&th=1 oder der https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B01I1TERP0/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=A17M7GDCT5DFF4&psc=1

Ich möchte mich einfach Wohlfühlen so wie auf meiner Couch , ich sitze meist am Wochenende mal Länger am PC um zu zocken unter der Woche auch aber nicht so lange.


----------



## INU.ID (11. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sitzkissen für PC-Stuhl*



Noofuu schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich einfach Wohlfühlen *so wie auf meiner Couch* , ich sitze meist am Wochenende mal Länger am PC um zu zocken unter der Woche auch aber nicht so lange.


Ich suche schon ewig nach einen richtig guten "Schreibtisch-Stuhl", und habe auch schon einige ausprobiert, aber gefunden habe ich "den Stuhl" bis heute noch nicht. Aktuell (seit 2 Jahren) sitze ich auf einem SONGMICS OBG28G, der eigentlich nur als "Übergangsstuhl" gekauft wurde. Aber weil er besser als gedacht, und bis jetzt auch noch nicht auseinandergefallen ist, werde ich ihn noch etwas behalten.

Aber als nächstes werde ich dann mal einen "TV-Sessel" am Schreibtisch probieren. 

Ich hab da bei Linus Sebastian (von LinusTechTips) eine (mobile, extra für Couch/Sofa/Sessel) Ablage für Maus und Tastatur gesehen, die ich mir in ähnlicher Form ebenfalls zulegen werde. Damit kann man sehr gut leicht (auf einem entsprechenden Stuhl/Sessel) nach hinten geneigt, und mit leicht angehobenen (gestützten) Beinen, so halb im liegen sitzen, und dabei auch noch tadellos tippen und die Maus bedienen. Zumal die Polsterung/Sitzfläche/Armauflage bei solchen Stühlen ja grundsätzlich quasi über jeden Zweifel erhaben ist. Und ich habe (beim Probesitzen im Möbelhaus) gemerkt, dass das (etwas nach hinten geneigte) Sitzen damit gerade für den Rücken besser ist, eben weil man dabei auf der Rückenlehne lehnt, und deswegen nicht - wie beim freien aufrechten (normalen) sitzen am Schreibtisch "buckelt".

Und für das Sitzen in dieser Form finde ich einen (evtl. sogar elektrischen) TV-Sessel deutlich passender, also klassische Bürostühle/Racing-Sessel. Allerdings brauch man dazu natürlich auch den entsprechenden Stellplatz - den ich zum Glück habe. ^^


----------



## moonlive (12. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sitzkissen für PC-Stuhl*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Aber als nächstes werde ich dann mal einen "TV-Sessel" am Schreibtisch probieren.


Der Vorteil ist halt wirklich, wenn man die Beine hochlegen kann und Rücken zurück. Das macht den Unterschied zu den Chef-/Bürosesseln.
Der Nachteil: Maus&Tastaturablage. Schwierig ein Schreibtisch vor den Sessel zu stellen, oder schwierig sich dann in den Sessel zu setzen.
Hier hab ich mal in nem alten Thread von mir eine geschickte Lösung gefunden:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...-anderer-gaming-schreibtisch.html#post9505930

Was ist das (von LinusTechTips) eine (mobile, extra für Couch/Sofa/Sessel) Ablage für Maus und Tastatur. Gibts dazu Links?


----------



## INU.ID (12. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sitzkissen fÃ¼r PC-Stuhl*



moonlive schrieb:


> Was ist das (von LinusTechTips) eine (mobile, extra für Couch/Sofa/Sessel) Ablage für Maus und Tastatur. Gibts dazu Links?


Das hier ist es *nicht:* YouTube (verglichen mit dem was ich meine sieht das shice aus)

So sehen die Dinger aus die man kaufen kann:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qJEBaeiSwkM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PiZLzNGHgBQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und das was mir so gut gefällt dürfte zwar auch DIY sein, aber optisch eher dem in Handel befindlichen Ablagen ähneln. Es sieht einfach sehr viel professioneller aus als die ersten Builds von Linus. Aber gesehen habe ich es bisher leider nur mal nebenbei in 2-3 Videos von Linus. ^^

Die Dinger heißen u.a. "Lapboard", oder "Couchmaster".


----------



## sauerkraut4tw (12. Mai 2019)

*AW: Sitzkissen für PC-Stuhl*

Ich benutze ein großes Schafsfell  Ab und an muss ich da jedoch mit der Tierbürste drüber gehen, wenn's zu dreckig ausschaut


----------



## Noofuu (9. Juni 2019)

*AW: Sitzkissen für PC-Stuhl*

Also den Couchmaster hatte ich auch , empfinde ihn aber als sehr nervig.
Die Idee mit einem Tv Sessel hatte ich auch schon mal, einen Tisch der über den sessel geht zum wegrollen , marke eigenbau.
Aber ob das auf dauer gut ist für den Rücken :/

Ich bin auch auf der Suche den Noble Chair habe ich nun verkauft, sitze im Moment auf meinem alten Ikea Markus.

hier hätte ich noch einen stuhl Profi Buerostuehle GENIDIA SMART WHITE CM Netz - Profi Buerostuhl | buerostuhl24.com

Aber auch da viel Geld und keine Ahnung


----------

